# Brewers Best American Cream Ale



## xanxer82 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just started this kit. Got the 2.5 gal of water coming to a boil.
This is my first beer. Hoping it comes out good 
Anyone else make this kit and have suggestions?


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 8, 2010)

The wort is down to about 80 degrees F. Added clean cool water to bring it to 5 gallons US. Waiting for it to cool further so I can pitch yeast.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2010)

I made that one last summer and it made a great tasting light beer for easy drinking, but has enough to it to be very tasy and refreshing.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2010)

The Brewers Best kits are a very good kitas are the True Brew. I dont like any of the others personally though except for store manufactured clone kits like some other stores make or like Brian can design for you here so dont be shy and put Brian to work!!!!!! He designed me a Magic Hat #9 which is an Apricot Pale Ale and is awesome if you have never tried it.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a few Magic Hat #9s while in Burlington last November. Good beer.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 9, 2010)

I like Magic Hat #9 to. I got a newsletter from a local beer blog the other day and it said Magic Hat is actually coming here to my area. That is pretty exciting and a great sign that the craft beer scene is finally materializing in our area.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 17, 2010)

Racked to glass tonight. Hopefully it clears a bit more. Will wait about a week or so before either kegging or bottling.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, that is one light colored beer! Maybe it is just the lighting.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2010)

That will probably darken up once some trub settles out.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I got a neat keg set up from my soon to be brother in law.
It's a soda keg. Cleaned it all up and sanitized. Made the simple syrup and allowed it to cool. Added it to the keg. Racked the beer on top of the syrup in the keg.
Clamped the lid down. Will have to buy some keg lube. That stuff does help make a better seal. It's the same stuff I used in my Smoothie machines when I ran the ice cream shop a shame I didnt grab a few tubes when we closed it down.
Hooked up the CO2 tank. It had only a little gas left. Will try to get more tomorrow. 
Hopefully the priming sugar will add some CO2 to help protect it overnight.
Will post some pictures of the setup tomorrow. Hopefully some of you beer guys will be able to take a look and see what I did right or wrong. 
Pressure is holding steady at 10psi as of now.
It's bedtime!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## vcasey (Apr 27, 2010)

You are going to be so happy you have this keg- bottling is a pain! I think we are up to 15 kegs right now. We use them for both beer and wine.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah. I think bottling anything less than 750ml is a waste.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well besides needing to get co2 
(gotta wait for thursday/payday) It's set up. My brother in law is rebuilding the tap. So for now it's just carbonating at 10psi


----------



## Pablo (Apr 27, 2010)

Beer will carbonate faster if it's cold. I usually shoot 30psi in at first to seat the lid and check for leaks. Then I drop them in the cooler and turn it down to 12psi. I can usually drink after a week or two. You'll need to let it age a few weeks too.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info pablo. Our living area has been a steady 55 lately. We have a basement apartment. Eventually I'll get a kegarator.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

Why did you add sugar? You may over carbonate it by using gas and sugar! Fro what I see on that gauge there is plenty to charge that keg and probably even enough to almost finish serving it all. If you want to naturally carb it then add the sugar and then just a little gas to seat the lid and remove the gas line but having both gas and priming sugar on there is surely going to make our beer over carbed and serve nothing but foam. Unless i am mistaken and you have the gas hooked up but shut off! What size liquid hose do you have? 10' of 3/16" is usually the best typically with about 8-10 psi serving pressure.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it's only 3 feet of tubing. 3/8". I'll turn the psi down to 2. Think that will work for serving?


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll get some more hose after pay day. I've got to get a few things anyway.
Thanks wade


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

Beer line is measured inside and there is no way you have 3/8". You most likely have 3/16" which is the norm or 1/4" which needs a lower serving pressure and or a much longer line. Serving pressure for 3/16" is usually around 8-10 psi with around an 8-10' hose. You will most likely have to turn your serving pressure down to a lower level with that sort a hose and I hate the fact that almost all companies sell these kits with this hose. Make sure if you have a cobra (picnic) tap that you press it all that way fast or youll really get foam from your beer.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great info. I made sure the tank was off and I'll turn the pressure way down when serving and turn it up as needed to find a good level. I need to do more research. Kinda just jumped into the keg thing. But better than finding bottles.
I'll find out exactly what kind of tap I'll get when the brother in law tells me he rebuilt his old one.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

Kegging is awesome and I would trade it for the world!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 28, 2010)

I was thinking about getting one of these.
http://www.mdhb.com/product_info.php?cPath=106&amp;products_id=3365
Looks like it mounts right on top of the keg and no tubing needed.
You ever deal with this type of tap?


----------



## Pablo (Apr 28, 2010)

Those work with low pressure. If you turn down the pressure on a full keg, you'll have flat beer in a week. The short tap works great for something you are going to drink in about a day or two. The hose offers resistance to the flow. The beer gets carbed at 12psi and by the time it hits the glass it calms down for a nice pour.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 28, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Those work with low pressure. If you turn down the pressure on a full keg, you'll have flat beer in a week. The short tap works great for something you are going to drink in about a day or two. The hose offers resistance to the flow. The beer gets carbed at 12psi and by the time it hits the glass it calms down for a nice pour.



Then I should order the 10' of tubing. It'll take a bit to drink that much. haha


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

I would not go that route at all.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 28, 2010)

I wonder if george will start to carry kegging supplies.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

Ive been begging him to carry more of this type of stuff, I think it would really put him on "The Map" A lot of people dont want to buy grains or yeast from 1 place and some stuff like this from another and Beer making has really really jumped in the past few years. Im on the "Huge Beer forum" and must say you cant fathom the amount of beer makers out there and the money we spend. Beer is made faster and goes faster so the sales would go up fast!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would order from George before I would order from the local shop, unless I was out that way anyway to stop in.


----------



## Brian B (Apr 29, 2010)

The Keg supplies are in the works. I can not give you an exact date at this time, but I am working on it.

Brian


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

